# HW Empfehlung für NAS mit RAID

## Yminus

Hallo,

seit geraumer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach der geeignetsten HW Lösung für ein NAS mit RAID. 

Anforderungen

1) ssh- Server

Was ich haben möchte ist ein RAID 1, 5 oder 10 System welches ich per sshfs über LAN in mein lokales Dateisystem einbinden kann. 

2) Redundanz -> RAID

Ein RAID 1 System soll nur dann in HW realisiert werden, wenn die Daten im Notfall auch ohne RAID Controller von einer einzelnen HDD gelesen werden können. Falls der HW Controller zum auslesen nötig sein sollte, verzichte ich lieber und nutze stattdessen ein SW RAID. Wenn ich allerdings ohnehin ein SW RAID realisieren würde, könnte ich mir auch ein RAID 5 vorstellen (das hängt von der Anzahl verfügbarer Platten ab). Was auch denkbar wäre, wäre ein SW RAID 0 über zwei HW RAID 1 sofern obige Bedingung bez. des HW RAIDs erfüllt wäre. 

3) leise, 

weil das System im Wohnzimmer, bzw. direkt am Home-Office Arbeitsplatz stehen soll

4) geringe Leistungsaufnahme, 

besonders im Leerlauf (idle), weil das System zwar 16h/d verfügbar sein soll, aber wesentlich seltener genutzt werden wird

5) austauschbare Festplatten. 

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich die Garantie auf ein NAS oder DAS verlieren sollte, weil ich die HDDs ausgetauscht habe. Außerdem empfinde ich es als Zumutung, wenn ich ein Gerät im Garantiefall mit Datenträger einschicken soll.

6) offenes Betriebssystem

ich würde gerne weiterhin das Backup-System BoxBackup nutzen, eventuell habe ich später noch Ideen für weitere SW z.B. zum synchronisieren meines Mobiltelefons o.ä. 

7) Nicht zu teuer:

Gesamtpreis (inkl. HDDs) nicht über 1000EUR - Ich denke eher so an ca. 600EUR

Ideen zur Umsetzung:

I) Desktop PC mit SW RAID

Widerspricht wahrscheinlich den Anforderungen 3 und 4, lasse mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren - dann aber bitte mit konkreten Vorschlägen zu den HW Komponenten.

II) NAS mit offenem Linux OS

Etwas ähnliches wie die Buffalo Link-/Terastation  oder die KuroBox. Das Problem bei den Buffalo Geräten:

aus den FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

> Replacing more then 1 drive can void the warranty and possible make the unit useless.

 

Auf meine Frage zur Garantie:

 *Quote:*   

> Ihrer NAS Lösungen, z.B. LS-QL LinkStation Quad, werden inklusive HDDs verkauft. Angenommen der RAID Controller geht kaputt und ich möchte das NAS einschicken - darf ich dann die darin enthaltenen HDDs vorher ausbauen, um meine persönlichen Daten vor unbefugtem Zugriff zu schützen und das NAS ohne HDDs als Garantiefall einschicken, oder erlischt die Garantie, sobald ich die HDDs entnehme?

 

Bekam ich von der Buffalo Technology informationsstelle folgende Antwort:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn das Geraet getauscht werden muss dann das ganze, also mit Festplatten.

 

Dies widerspricht Anforderung 5

Die KuroBox Geräte werden ohne HDD geliefert, leider passt aber nur eine HDD in das Gerät - widerspricht also Anforderung 2

Ähnliche Geräte gibt es von Synology. Auch auf diesen läuft Linux - leider habe ich keinen Hinweis darauf finden können, wie einfach es ist, das vorinstallierte Linux zu erweitern, bzw. durch ein eigenes (z.B. Gentoo) zu ersetzen - hat da jemand mehr Erfahrung?

Und dann müsste auch hier die Garantiefrage geklärt werden.

Kennt jemand noch weitere NAS Systeme mit mind. 2 internen HDDs?

III) Plug-Server mit DAS (Direct Attached Storage)

Als Plug-Server käme z.B. der eSATA Sheeva, der GuruPlug oder OpenRD (mit PCIe eSATA Karte) in Frage. An deren eSATA Anschlüssen könnte dann ein DAS anschließen z.B. von Raidon,  (IcyBox diesoder das), Onnto. Kann hier jemand noch  andere Systeme empfehlen?

Allerdings hätte man dann zwei Systeme (Plug-Server und DAS) und bekäme vermutlich einen Konflikt mit Anforderung 4. Außerdem sind die richtig großen DAS mit mehr als 2 Platten auch richtig teuer.

IV) Plug-Server mit eSata Port-Multiplier

Leider habe ich nur diesen eSata Port-Multiplier gefunden. An diesen könnten dann bis zu 5 SATA-auf-eSATA Festplattengehäuse (gibt's für 10-25EUR) angeschlossen werden. Bisher ist das die von mir favorisierte Variante.

Vorteile:

  * skalierbar: RAID 1 ab 2HDDs, RAID 10 ab 4 HDDs oder RAID 5...

  * wenig Abhängigkeiten: Selbst wenn der Plug-Server oder der Port-Multiplier ausfallen, lässt sich das RAID zur Not mit einer Desktop Maschine rekonstruieren

Nachteil:

  * nicht so kompakt wie ein fertiges NAS

Hab ich noch Nachteile übersehen?

Bitte entschuldigt die Schleichwerbung und vielen Dank für Eure Empfehlungen, Einwände und Kommentare. Vielleicht kennt Ihr ja noch ganz andere Lösungen?

----------

## trikolon

schau dir das mal an: http://www.trekstor.de/de/products/detail_hdd.php?pid=47&page=1

ist eine ARM archithektur mit einem linux als system. im forum dazu habe ich gelesen, dass man problemlos addons sich selbst zusammenbasteln kann. das ding kostet ohne HDs ca 100€. nachteil, es passen nur 2 HDs hinein und dadurch ist der maximale platz auf 4Gb beschränkt.

gruß

----------

## manuels

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> dadurch ist der maximale platz auf 4Gb beschränkt.

 Meinst wohl 4TB (so steht es zumindest auf der Homepage)

----------

## trikolon

 *Quote:*   

> Meinst wohl 4TB (so steht es zumindest auf der Homepage)

 

richtig!... 2 x 2TB...

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

RAID-5 auf leiser oder  Leistungsschwachen Hardware als Soft-Raid ist lahm. Bei den Plug-Computern ist die Leistungsfähigkeit schon extrem gering. Mein GuruPlug_Server+ schafft ohne Raid gerade mal 6MB/s und hat dazu noch mit Überhitzung zu kämpfen (soll in der nächsten Revision mit einem Lüfter behoben werden).

Ich habe folgendes im Einsatz:

http://www.chenbro.eu/corporatesite/products_detail.php?sku=78

Intel D945GCLF2D mini-ITX Atom 2x1.6Ghz 

SIL SATA Karte (Blende abgeschraubt)

Unterstützt Hotplugging, ist recht fix und leise, wenn man den Original-Lüfter des MB austauscht (Solange er neu ist, ist auch der Leise, aber das hält leider nicht lange vor).

Py

----------

## Yminus

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> schau dir das mal an: http://www.trekstor.de/de/products/detail_hdd.php?pid=47&page=1

 

Hab es mir nur kurz angeschaut, aber die Einschränkung mit den 2 HDDs lässt mich eher zu py-ros Vorschlag tendieren.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Mein GuruPlug_Server+ schafft ohne Raid gerade mal 6MB/s und hat dazu noch mit Überhitzung zu kämpfen (soll in der nächsten Revision mit einem Lüfter behoben werden).

 

Das ist wirklich ein wichtiger Hinweis, dann kann ich die Lösung mit dem GuruPlug vergessen.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.chenbro.eu/corporatesite/products_detail.php?sku=78
> 
> Intel D945GCLF2D mini-ITX Atom 2x1.6Ghz 
> ...

 

Das Case habe ich mir schon angeschaut, das sieht wirklich gut aus, die anderen Komponenten werde ich mir noch genauer anschauen. In das Case kann man ja wohl jedes mini-ITX Board einbauen? Das eröffnet dann wieder unzählige Möglichkeiten  :Wink: 

Danke für die Antworten. Spätestens, wenn ich mich entschieden habe werde ich mich hier wieder melden und meine Lösung vorstellen. Bis dahin freue ich mich über weitere Vorschläge.

----------

## tazinblack

Da gabs vor kurzem in der IX nen schicken Vergleich:

http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ix/2010/7/68_kiosk

Leider gibts den noch nicht frei, aber vielleicht kommst Du ja irgendwie einfach an die Ausgabe.

Also ich hab in der Firma einige QNAPs laufen. Wobei ich bevorzugt die mit x86 Architektur kaufe. (Core2Duo oder Atom).

Toll finde ich die mit 8 Platten fürs Rack im Raid5. Die ist richtig flott. Dürfte hier aber nicht in Frage kommen.

Bei den Dingern kann man dann auch die Platten nach x Minuten in den Schlaf schicken und man könnte bei der großen, wenn ichs richtig gesehen hab, wohl auch 2,5" Platten einbauen.

Schön ist auch, dass man da ans Linux drankommt. Es gibt auch reichlich Infos und Tipps im Internet.

----------

## schachti

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> RAID-5 auf leiser oder  Leistungsschwachen Hardware als Soft-Raid ist lahm.

 

Nicht unbedingt - in meinem Desktop-Rechner steckt ein Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, der eine TDP von 125W hat und den ich dennoch (im Idle und bei Teillast) praktisch lautlos kühle - nur bei längerer Volllast wird er hörbar, aber nicht störend (aber das kriegt man nur mit Software-RAID sicher nicht hin). Ist alles nur eine Frage des passenden Kühlers.

----------

## py-ro

Wobei dann geringe Leistungsaufnahme wegfällt. Aber meine Aussage war auch wenig differenziert.

Davon abgesehen ist Geräusch empfinden sehr subjektiv. Mich nervt sogar mein kleines NAS das in einem anderen Raum steht der über einen 3m Flur verbunden ist, wenn nicht beide Türen geschlossen sind. Beim schlafen mein ich.  :Wink: 

Py

----------

## Yminus

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> http://www.chenbro.eu/corporatesite/products_detail.php?sku=78

 

Inzwischen gibt es von diesem Chassis einen Nachfolger, der auch einen PCI Slot bietet (so, dass man kein Slotblech mehr abschrauben muss).

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Intel D945GCLF2D mini-ITX Atom 2x1.6Ghz

 

Ich habe gelesen, dass die neue Generation der Atom Prozessoren (D500er Serie) dank effizienterer Chipsätze mehr Rechenleistung bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme bieten und habe mich daher für diese entschieden. Bei der Suche nach einem Mini-ITX Board bin ich dann auf folgende gestoßen:

Zotac NM10-DTX WiFi

Das wäre ein schönes Board, da bereits ein RAID Controller und reichlich SATA Anschlüsse on-Board, aber mini-DTX passt wohl nicht in ein mini-ITX Gehäuse, oder?

ZOTAC NM10-ITX WiFi

Asus AT5IONT-I 

Angesichts des fetten Kühlkörpers denke ich dass das eher nicht ein Energiesparer ist. Außerdem brauche ich eigentlich keine Grafikkarte und schon gar keine überdimensionierte Nvidia ION.  

Point of View Intel Atom 510

Intel Desktop Board D510MO

Von Gigabyte und MSI habe ich nur Boards mit Lüfter gefunden.

Habe ich irgendeinen Anbieter oder ein Modell übersehen? Welcher von den 3 Herstellern Intel, Zotac, Point of View ist empfehlenswert und warum?

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> SIL SATA Karte (Blende abgeschraubt)

 

Meintest Du ein SiI SATA Karte? Gibt es von SiI direkt Karten, oder liefern die nur die Chips? @py-ro Von welchem Hersteller ist denn deine Karte und welcher SiI Chip ist da genau drauf?

Diese Festplatten sind übrigens in meiner engeren Wahl - alles Samsung, weil ich mit deren Festplatten stets gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe:

Samsung HM641JI, HM640JJ, HD105SI

Die ersten beiden sind 2.5" Platten mit je 640GB, die letztere eine 3.5" mit 1.5TB. Im Betrieb nehmen die kleinen Platten halb so viel Leistung auf, wie die große - da man aber hier weniger als die halbe Kapazität hat, spart man nichts. Außerdem sind die 2.5" Platten etwas langsamer. Dafür sind sie leiser und haben im Ruhezustand nur 1/4 der Leistungsaufnahme der großen Platte. Ich denke also, dass die kleinen für meine Zwecke geeigneter sind.

----------

## Yminus

Den Artikel über NAS-Server-Barebones von Promise, QNAP, Synology und Thecus aus dem iX habe ich mir angeschaut. Bis auf das ältere SmartStor NS4600 von Promise sind die besprochenen Systeme (QNAP TS-459 Pro, Synology DiskStation DS1010+ und der N4200 von Thecus) mit dem Atom D510 ausgestattet und die Systeme von QNAP und Synology bieten sogar SSH Zugang. Aber ich will doch lieber ein selbst zusammengestelltes System. Der Vorteil ist, abgesehen von der Möglichkeit alle Komponenten nach den eigenen Anforderungen auszuwählen und mit der Zeit zu aktualisieren, die eigenen Gentoo Installation. 

Bei meiner Suche habe ich eine angeblich vollständige Liste aller Intel Pineview Atom based Motherboards gefunden! Das Manko an den verfügbaren Boards ist einfach, dass man nicht alles haben kann: PCIe Slot + mini-PCIe + ION2  :Wink: 

Da mini-DTX Boards in der Regel zu groß sind für mini-ITX Gehäuse sind jetzt in der engeren Wahl:Jetway NC96FL-525-LF

ZOTAC NM10-ITX WiFi

Jetway NC98-525-LF (mit ION2)

An den drei Boards reizt mich u.a. der mini-PCIe Slot, den man u.U. mit einer Super Talent FPM16GRSE 16GB SSD für's OS bestücken könnte.

Eine nvidia ION2 GraKa fände ich doch nicht mehr so schlecht, denn dann könnte ich den Rechner eventuell auch als HTPC nutzen. Die Jetway Boards hätten außerdem den Vorteil, dass schon 4 SATA Ports vorhanden sind, beim Zotac bräuchte ich einen Controller. Einen vielversprechenden RAID Controller hätte ich übrigens auch gefunden:HighPoint RocketRAID 2300Mit diesem Controller könnte man zwei HW RAID 1 per SW RAID 0 verbinden (=RAID10), was das ganze vielleicht etwas performanter machen würde. Die RAID 1 Platten kann man laut HighPoint Support (der übrigens sehr schnell antwortet) auch einzeln am gewöhnlichen SATA Port auslesen (für den Fall dass der Controller abraucht). Aber das werde ich mir noch genau überlegen, ob mir so ein bisschen HW Beschleunigung gleich 130,- Wert sind. 

Was ich jetzt noch brauche ist der passende RAM  :Smile:  Außerdem muss ich noch eine Weile warten, bis das Chassis im Handel erhältlich ist. Und bis es soweit ist, werde ich mich auch für ein Board entschieden haben.

----------

## Yminus

DON'T DO THIS AT HOME

Ich wollte nur kurz all diejenigen warnen, die aufgrund der obigen Auswahl Boards und Gehäuse bestellen. Wartet einfach noch ein paar Tage, dann werde ich hier abschließend berichten was zusammenpasst und was nicht.

----------

## Yminus

So, jetzt:

Chassis: 167,00 EUR

Chenbro ES34169. Leider wird kein Handbuch mitgeliefert und es gibt noch keines zum Download. Das Handbuch des Vorgängers tut es aber auch. Mann muss nur Bedenken, dass auch die 2 Schrauben um die Netzteilbuchse zu lösen sind, wenn man den MB-Cage ausbauen möchte  :Wink: 

Lüfter: 4,39 EUR/Stk

Ich habe übrigens die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter durch deutlich leisere Sharkoon System Fans (4044951005505) ersetzt. Leider sind die Lüfter über das Board nicht regelbar. Kennt jemand vielleicht eine nachrüstbare Temperaturregelung für Gehäuselüfter?

HDD: 63,99 EUR/Stk

Samsung HM641JI

Die HM640JJ gibt es noch nicht. 2,5'' Platten sind nicht nur leiser und stromsparender, sondern können nach einem Aufrüsten des Servers noch als Laptop-Platte dienen. In unserem Haushalt gibt es in Zukunft nur noch Laptops und eben den neuen NAS.

HDD-Adapter: 20,90 EUR/Stk

Leider passen die 2,5'' Platten nicht ohne weiteres in die 3,5'' Schächte des Gehäuses. Folgende Adapter funktionieren nicht:

Delock Einbausatz 2.5 > 3.5 - Die Einbauwinkel blockieren

Delock Verlängerungskabel 20cm - verklemmen beim einschieben

Ein idealer Adapter ist SSDNow 2.5" to 3.5" SATA Drive Carrier - Part Number SNA-DC/35. Hier ein Bild. Ist leider etwas teuer. Aber wer sparen will, sollte lieber gleich zu 3.5'' Platten greifen.

SSD: geht wieder zurück an den Händler

Patriot PS-100 32GB 2.5" SSD für das OS. Zu beachten ist, dass diese SSD eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von "nur" 100MB/s hat und nicht wie in einigen Webshops angegeben 150MB/s. Ich hab die SSD wegen der Lautlosigkeit gewählt. Wem das egal ist, der sollte lieber zu einer der empfohlenen 2.5'' HDD greifen, die sind stromsparender und schneller. 

Mainboard: 97,99 EUR

Ich hatte das Jetway NC9S6FL-525-LF hier. Das Board ist schön, aber es passt nicht zum Gehäuse, da seine Spannungsversorgung nicht ATX kompatibel ist. 

Stattdessen habe ich jetzt das Zotac NM10-DTX WiFi! Denn in das Chenbro Chassis passen doch mini-DTX Boards.

RAM: 69,99 EUR

4GB KINGSTON ValueRAM PC2-6400U CL5 KIT - Bei der RAM Auswahl habe ich mir nicht soviel Mühe gemacht. Zumindest das Jetway Board kann eh nur Single-Channel. Die 2x2GB habe ich genommen, weil es das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis beim Händler war. Die Kingston sind übrigens Low Profile, es würden aber auch hohe Riegel passen.

Preis: 

   167,00 (Chassis)

2*  4,39  (Lüfter)

4* 63,99 (HDD)

4* 20,90 (HDD-Adapter)

    97,99 (Mainboard)

    69,99 (RAM)

    63,99 (HDD für OS)

-------------------

  747,31

oder 80 EUR weniger, wenn man 3,5'' Platten nimmt.

Fazit: Nachdem ich festgestellt hatte, dass sich Firmware-Upgrades der SSD nur mit einem Windows System flashen lassen, habe ich sie wieder an den Händler zurückgegeben. Ich bin stolz darauf in einem komplett Windows freien Haushalt zu leben, und will jede Abhängigkeit zu diesem Produkt aus Redmond vermeiden. Werde mich nach einer Alternative umsehen.

Das Gerät zieht mit nur 2 HDDs (2 weitere fehlen mir noch) bereits ca. 30 Watt. Das ist in etwa so viel wie mein Laptop zieht und somit mehr als ich erhofft hatte. Andererseits zieht mein  Desktop dessen Stelle der Server einnehmen soll ca. 120 Watt, also 4x so viel.

Der Server könnte wesentlich leiser sein, wenn die Gehäuselüfter nicht wären. Ich werde noch nach einer Möglichkeit schauen müssen, diese in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur zu Regeln.

Auf dem Board ist ja ein WLAN Modul. Ich werde mal schauen, wie die Zugriffszeiten über WLAN verglichen mit kabelgebundenem LAN sind. Sind die Zugriffszeiten in Ordnung, wandert der Server einfach in den Abstellschrank.

Insgesamt ein schickes Gerät. Vielleicht in dieser Zusammenstellung etwas teuer, und vor allem mit einer ziemlich aufwendigen Recherche verbunden, aber das könnt Ihr ja jetzt besser machen  :Wink:  Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die Gentoo Installation!Last edited by Yminus on Sun Oct 24, 2010 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LL0rd

Könntest du evtl. noch sagen, was dich der ganze Spaß gekostet hat? 

Ich stehe gerade nämlich vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Ich brauche gerade ca. 4TB Speicherplatz. Entweder bastele ich mir auch einen Fileserver zusammen oder ich nehme eine NAS. Die Drobo Lösungen finde ich ansich auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings kenne ich leider keinen, der mir aus erster Hand bestätigen kann, dass die Teile tatsächlich stabil laufen.

----------

## Yminus

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Könntest du evtl. noch sagen, was dich der ganze Spaß gekostet hat?

 

Hab ich oben ergänzt.

----------

## Yminus

Zum Thema SSD habe ich auch noch was geschrieben.

----------

## Yminus

Die Aussage von LinuxTECH.NET:

 *Quote:*   

> it has emerged that the 4 extra SATA ports can apparently only be used in RAID mode, not as plain disks

 

ist falsch. Zumindest nach einem Bios Upgrade (mit einem mit UNetbootin erstellten freedos boot-stick) verhält sich der RAID controller wie vom Support beschrieben. Es werden alle 4 Platten erkannt.

----------

